# Hair....help!!!



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I think I'd try the black hair spray.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Black hair spray is a posibilite but it dosent stay well. Theres a temoray dye that stays in for about 8 to 10 days that you can get at Hot Topic called color Fiend. They might have it black but be sure you get the dye that says TEMPORARY and not SEMI-PERMANET, which will stay in for weeks. Have you searched around for wigs? Manic panic has some good wigs that might work for wonder woman if you style them. You can order them in black. MANIC PANIC® WIG STOCK
Or just look for other wigs as well. I say a wig will be the best way to go if you don't want to mess up your hair. Bolnde hair is a little harder to get a temp dye out of.


----------



## shivvypoos (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh try a colour in a can! dont die your hair with something from a chemist it will riun your hair, take it from me im a hairdresser! xxx


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Definately go for some temporary hair dye. The hot topic out here has manic panic, which i've used and it does wash out pretty quickly. Or the spray in a can might work too, but i've had problems getting that to cover nicely. i'm suprised you haven't been able to find a wig anywhere!


----------



## Shanae (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!!

Well, I looked at some wigs but they all look very....well, weird because they're fake hair. I'd love to get one made out of real hair but....uh...very expensive.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Do not wear a wig if at all possible, they smell funny and feel like spiderwebs on your face. 
Just do a trial run with the black spray on stuff if you don't want to go the extra mile with the temp hair color....I shaved my head down to .25in for last Halloween's Hari Krishna outfit & this year I'm growing my goatee and sideburns out for the Pan outfit...and I work in a professional office


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Or go with you natural hair color and do wonder woman as a ghost and do the costume in white!


----------

